# GVRR - Mountain Tunnel



## FJV (Dec 21, 2008)

I wanted to create the valley for the Great Valley Railroad. So I had an area near the trestle that would work.

So I followed the thread that Cliff started and watched the video that Mike had created and read information that DenRay provided, and decided to try my hand at doing this.

It took 320 pounds of Type S Mortar Mix to cover the mesh frame and pipe. Waiting for a stretch of dry weather then I will paint it. 

Just wanted to extend a big Thank You to all who contribute on this forum.


----------



## FJV (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is a link to pictures.

http://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR2014/tunnel1.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR2014/tunnel2.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR2014/tunnel3.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~fvas/GVRR2014/tunnel4.JPG


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

FJV
looks very good, glad to see people following
And watching others do there work, and others
Jump into it and give it a try, it only gets easier
As you gain more experience, please keep
Us informed on coloring, and thanks for posting
Dennis


----------

